# Women already have it so easy and you guys make it even easier by worshipping a bunch of masculine women



## Saoirsecel (Aug 28, 2020)

Lol its already easy to be considered attractive as a woman and now its even easier since you dont even need to be feminine, you can look like a tranny and you will still be considered attractive by some cucks because they think they will have masculine chads sons with you lol, thats fucking retarded, higher t women are less fertile and who gives a fuck about breeding anyway? I just wanna fuck


----------



## Saoirsecel (Aug 28, 2020)

Basically if you are a woman you dont even need to look like one to be considered attractive lol rating women the same way as you rate men is fucking retarded, women are supposed to look fertile, feminine, not to look like some tall tranny with sharp jaws and shit like that


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Aug 28, 2020)

This is coming from someone who has a plastic looking whore in his avi and sig


----------



## Saoirsecel (Aug 28, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> This is coming from someone who has a plastic looking whore in his avi and sig


She looks feminine as fuck, thats how women are supposed to look like, and who cares if its plastic surgery? Its not about what you are its about what you look like, i dont give a shit about genetics, you are a cuck if you wanna have children in this fucking age, breeding is irrelevant


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Aug 28, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> She looks feminine as fuck, thats how women are supposed to look like


Bitch looks like an over makeuped alien ipd high prenatal T tranny not feminine af all


----------



## Saoirsecel (Aug 28, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> Bitch looks like an over makeuped alien ipd high prenatal T tranny not feminine af all


You must be buzzfeed t level if you think this 5'1 girl is high t jfl


----------



## St. BlackOps2Cel (Aug 28, 2020)

Look having a good jaw and good zygos are always a good thing. Bitches with these traits don't look older quickly, because they have a good bones support:


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Aug 28, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> You must be buzzfeed t level if you think this 5'1 girl is high t jfl



Whatever but she looks deformed


----------



## Saoirsecel (Aug 28, 2020)

St. BlackOps2Cel said:


> Look having a good jaw and good zygos are always a good thing. Bitches with these traits don't look older quickly, because they have a good bones support:
> View attachment 627297
> View attachment 627298
> View attachment 627300
> View attachment 627301


But they never look femnine either lol


----------



## St. BlackOps2Cel (Aug 28, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> But they never look femnine either lol


I don't know what do you mean by "feminine". If you mean sexy and good looking, then she is for me. And that's what I a want from a female to look like.


----------



## Greecgawd (Aug 28, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> You must be buzzfeed t level if you think this 5'1 girl is high t jfl



She is looksmaxxed


----------



## Saoirsecel (Aug 28, 2020)

St. BlackOps2Cel said:


> I don't know what do you mean by "feminine". If you mean sexy and good looking, then she is for me. And that's what I a want from a female to look like.


Feminine=high e


----------



## Saoirsecel (Aug 29, 2020)

Also using that logic small feminine men are hot as fuck 😍😍😍 because they can give you a cute feminine daughter, and most of women wanna have daughter so... soyboys slay 🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩😛🤩


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 29, 2020)

How does PSL autists worshipping good-looking women on an obscure internet-forum make women's life easier?


----------



## Saoirsecel (Aug 29, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> How does PSL autists worshipping good-looking women on an obscure internet-forum make women's life easier?


Masculine women arent good looking, and they worship outside here too, girls like gal gadot who look like trannies are worshipped as goddess


----------



## spark (Aug 29, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Basically if you are a woman you dont even need to look like one to be considered attractive lol rating women the same way as you rate men is fucking retarded, women are supposed to look fertile, feminine, not to look like some tall tranny with sharp jaws and shit like that


keep crying for them top models


----------



## Saoirsecel (Aug 29, 2020)

spark said:


> keep crying for them top models


Modelling agencies are run women and gay men, thats why they like tranny looking women


----------



## Mr.cope (Aug 29, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> You must be buzzfeed t level if you think this 5'1 girl is high t jfl



Thats that girl from disney channel


----------



## Darkstrand (Aug 29, 2020)

Let me guess? She is a tranny looking high T beast?




Because if you think that's the case:
1. You are retarded 
2. Tranny looking high T beast women look good


----------



## Saoirsecel (Aug 29, 2020)

Darkstrand said:


> Let me guess? She is a tranny looking high T beast?
> View attachment 629730
> 
> Because if you think that's the case:
> ...


Jfl if you that this thing has any sex appeal, looks like a skinny boy


----------



## Darkstrand (Aug 29, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Jfl if you that this thing has any sex appeal, looks like a skinny boy


Your avi is literally Norwood 2 and you call Stella a boy jfl


----------



## Saoirsecel (Aug 29, 2020)

Darkstrand said:


> Your avi is literally Norwood 2 and you call Stella a boy jfl


Lol she looks a thousand times more feminine dude serious theres no debate



just come out of the closed already, u like trannies


----------



## spark (Aug 29, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Modelling agencies are run women and gay men, thats why they like tranny looking women


I prefer Lima, Candice, Palvin, Hosk, Romee over the primitive looking girl in your avi. Not that she is ugly but I am legit more attracted to the ones I mentioned.


----------



## Saoirsecel (Aug 29, 2020)

spark said:


> I prefer Lima, Candice, Palvin, Hosk, Romee over the primitive looking girl in your avi. Not that she is ugly but I am legit more attracted to the ones I mentioned.


Primitive? Models are the ones that look like high t neanderthals


----------



## spark (Aug 29, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Primitive? Models are the ones that look like high t neanderthals


None of the girls I mentioned looks like that, the only "masculine" quality they have is height but I would not call that "masculine" really since tall height is preferred. Tall chads will only produce tall offspring unless they mate with midgets. 

These girls don't look like trannies lmao stop coping:


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Aug 29, 2020)

giga neoteny is ok but don't tell me angie or lima are masculine or I'll cage


----------



## Saoirsecel (Aug 29, 2020)

spark said:


> None of the girls I mentioned looks like that, the only "masculine" quality they have is height but I would not call that "masculine" really since tall height is preferred. Tall chads will only produce tall offspring unless they mate with midgets.
> 
> These girls don't look like trannies lmao stop coping:


Tall height is not prefered, taller females are higher t and less fertile, as i said breeding is irrelevant anyways, who tf wants to breed in 2020


----------



## Saoirsecel (Aug 29, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Also using that logic small feminine men are hot as fuck 😍😍😍 because they can give you a cute feminine daughter, and most of women wanna have daughter so... soyboys slay 🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩😛🤩


By your logic @spark


----------



## spark (Aug 29, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Tall height is not prefered, taller females are higher t and less fertile, as i said breeding is irrelevant anyways, who tf wants to breed in 2020


Why would they be high T and less fertile? They are tall because their parents are tall. Simple as that.


----------



## Saoirsecel (Aug 29, 2020)

spark said:


> Why would they be high T and less fertile? They are tall because their parents are tall. Simple as that.


Do u even biology bro srs


----------



## spark (Aug 29, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Do u even biology bro srs


So the shorter you are the more fertile you are?


----------



## RaciallyAndrogynous (Sep 2, 2020)

St. BlackOps2Cel said:


> Look having a good jaw and good zygos are always a good thing. Bitches with these traits don't look older quickly, because they have a good bones support:
> View attachment 627297
> View attachment 627298
> View attachment 627300
> View attachment 627301


I think thats called having surgery


----------



## Saoirsecel (Sep 7, 2020)

OMG LOOK AT THAT FRAME, SHE WOULD GIVE ME CHAD SONS FOR SURE, SO HOT OMG 8PSL


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 14, 2020)

Masculine women, produce Chad sons.
Feminine women, produce incel sons

Masculine men, produce unattractrive dom women
Feminine men, produce beautifull daughters.


----------



## Deleted member 2658 (Sep 14, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> You must be buzzfeed t level if you think this 5'1 girl is high t jfl



Boner of the day.
Feminine foids>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>tranny looking foids


----------



## maxlooks (Sep 22, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Masculine women, produce Chad sons.
> Feminine women, produce incel sons
> 
> Masculine men, produce unattractrive dom women
> Feminine men, produce beautifull daughters.



high t men have so many daughter and almost no son wtf!


----------

